# Interesting Wood



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Feb 2015)

Hi guys 
Hope you are all doing well in the freezing winter of Europe looool. Here it is very hot these days around 36 C. Hopefully we have AC. 

A friend have dig multiple huge pond for tilapias reproduction in the wet land of Kinshasa on the Congo river, maybe some of you have seen the pictures of this set up in the pond sub forum ?! 
When digging these pond he found a huge amount of pieces of wood in there. I went there 4 month ago and he have put all the woods he have found in one place, and whoa that's a lot of wood. 
I selected three pieces of wood, that have hard structure, like that it will not rot right away in the tank. 
Unfortunately the wood was floating when puts in the water. 

In my work shop we have a 6000L tank to stock water for cleaning the trucks. So I attached stones on the wood and leave it for 3 months or so int water. Yesterday night I realized that I had completely forgot about these wood. I took it out this morning, the wood isn't floating any more and it has not rot a all !!! After a quick karcher cleaning I took pictures to share with you one piece of wood I have found that is nice and suitable for aquascaping. 

Let met know what you think about this, and maybe someone will recognize from witch tree it comes from. Darrel ??? 












I think that in a week or two I will use it in my actual scape, moss and fern or Anubias on it. I miss wood and moss lol as I am not using it since a year now. 

Cheers member 
Long live UKAPS


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (4 Feb 2015)

Is that all one piece?  Should look lovely covered in mosses and java fern, maybe some red plants behind it, kinda framed by the wood. Very interested to see what you do with it.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Feb 2015)

[q uote="Crossocheilus, post: 387003, member: 11891"]Is that all one piece?  Should look lovely covered in mosses and java fern, maybe some red plants behind it, kinda framed by the wood. Very interested to see what you do with it.[/quote]

Yes it's a single piece ! 
Pictures doesn't give the right effect (3D). 
But it s a very interesting piece of wood. 
There is a central "hole" where I can place stem plants. I already see the top of the stem plants (Rotala rontondifolia) surrounded by fern leaves and some moss. And front of the root alternanthera mini haha. 

Cheers 



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (5 Feb 2015)

Looking good! Nice find. (looks like the tropical hardwood root we can buy here, just they sink immediatly)


----------



## dw1305 (5 Feb 2015)

Hi all,





zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> and maybe someone will recognize from witch tree it comes from. Darrel ???


 I'm flattered that you think I might actually know know, but I don't think any-one could tell you what it was.

The fact that it floated makes me think that it isn't a Dipterocarp root section.

If you wanted a guess, but only because of the way the stems join, it would be part of a <"strangler fig"> (_Ficus_ sp.)

cheers Darrel


----------



## bluemoon280 (5 Feb 2015)

That's pretty nice wood..


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Feb 2015)

The two other pieces 








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (18 Feb 2015)

off topic , Kinshasa , have you heard of the african tiger fish ?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Feb 2015)

limz_777 said:


> off topic , Kinshasa , have you heard of the african tiger fish ?



Hi of course I know the tiger fish. There is two sp of  tiger fish the regular and the Goliath. I have been fishing this fish when I was 14. The biggest I have catch was 4 KG. 
This week end we go to our house out of town on the Congo River. My friend that have a house next to mine have catch 3 big tiger fish in the past and has keep the head as a trophy. I get you pictures of these head. 
One of the tiger fish was 37 KG. 

Best regards 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (19 Feb 2015)

ok , kinshasa just ring a bell , goliath being one of mine favourite apex predatory fish ,had to ask ,out of curiosity got three question to ask

1 ) what are the water parameter of goliath habitat ?

2 ) does goliath died easily even after catch and release ?

3) have you seen the black morgh


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Feb 2015)

limz_777 said:


> ok , kinshasa just ring a bell , goliath being one of mine favourite apex predatory fish ,had to ask ,out of curiosity got three question to ask
> 
> 1 ) what are the water parameter of goliath habitat ?
> 
> ...



Hi 

I don't know the exact water parameters, one of the habitat is Congo River, so very soft water and a Ph around 6. 
Second habitat that I know and where a lot of tiger fish fishermen goes to catch Goliath is the Black River (Maï ndombe =water dark ). This river have also very soft water but must have a Ph lower than Congo River maybe 5 or 5,5. 
That's what I can tell on water parameters. 

Do they die easily after a catch ? Yes because when that with take the hook in his mouth, a big fight start for him. And I can tell you this fish puts all his strength in this battle. So when the battle is over he is also almost over. When he battle be jumps go down up backwards forward etc.... 

I am sorry I don't know what is the black morgh ? 
I ll check on the web 

Cheers 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (21 Feb 2015)

i heard that 3 hooks must be used ? because of that toothy grin
also i presume the river to be in high temperature all year round ?

black morph gatf, my bad (typo) , its a very dark version of the Goliath


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (22 Feb 2015)

limz_777 said:


> i heard that 3 hooks must be used ? because of that toothy grin
> also i presume the river to be in high temperature all year round ?
> 
> black morph gatf, my bad (typo) , its a very dark version of the Goliath



As I promised you here are the pictures. 
As you can see on the pictures it is very toothy. And yes you seriously me three hooks to catch him and steel cable. 

Water temp of Congo River is 26-27 C black river lower 24 C. 














Regards mate 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (23 Feb 2015)

sweet , well preserved as well  , the first head is when it open its mouth when eating , lol i wont want to see one while swimming in the black river , does the native do that ?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Feb 2015)

Yes they swim in these water. And when we go the black River we also swim. 
We have never heard about an attack on human. 

Regard


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (23 Feb 2015)

Monsters of the deep!


----------



## limz_777 (23 Feb 2015)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Yes they swim in these water. And when we go the black River we also swim.
> We have never heard about an attack on human.
> 
> Regard
> ...




i guess that there are no drought season in the river then , it is say that the infamous piranha doesnt attack humans normally , its usually when food are scarce which trigger them to attack when anything drops into the river .


----------

